# custom design sign plates



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if there is a place where I can custom design a sign plate for my model building?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If you've got any of the following on your computer you can do it right at home at your leisure.








[*] Graphics Editing Software
[*] MS/Paint
[*] MS/Word
[/list]


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Even if I have those softwares, I still have to paint myself and I found out I am not good in that. Particularly, painting small letters is tough.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain; 

I think that Steve is working from the idea that you have a color printer. Most of the software he has noted will allow you to select colors for various typefaces as well. Of course if you do not have a color printer, you still could create a color image for your sign and then copy the file to a USB memory stick. An instant printing service should be able to read your file and print it for you in color. Once printed, you could cut the sign to size, laminate it, and fix it to your building. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mark_s (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.mountainbillboards.com/ offers G- scale billboards - the actual signage is on a magnetic backing, and I believe that they will do custom signage for you, although there is a broad selection of signs available.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

David, thank you for clearing things out. But I am looking for wood or metal signs for outdoor building and thus laminated or paper printouts may not be the best options. 
Mark, I actually ordered one sign plates from Mountainbillboards yesterday. They do have excellent signs, I like the classic collection from them, but they don't have templates for customized work.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

After you have used the software to design your signage, depending on the design and usage,








[*] You could print them on vinyl, using ink-jet or better yet color laser printer (see link below).
Rolling Stock Forum/Topic: decals and adhesive vinyl[/b]

[*] You could create masks (i.e. stencils), look for Ray's postings (i.e. dated - 22 Apr 2013 12:21 PM) on creating old faded signs (see link below).
Buildings Forums/Topic: In-ko-pah Railroad - Another new building[/b]

[*] You could try the method described by Dwight Ennis (see link below).
Model Making Forum/Topic: Homemade Dry Transfers[/b]

[*] You could find a printing service and send your designs out for them to print (e.g. see links following).
Stan Cedarleaf - Cedarleaf Custom Railroad Decals[/b]
Del Tapparo - G-Scale Graphics - Custom Vinyl Lettering[/b]
[/list]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure there is I think.... custom signs in metal? 

http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/metal_art.php 

The owner is a G Scaler too! 

John


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the information. My July 4 Holidays will be very busy with the rail work but fun, then.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mymodeltrain on 02 Jul 2013 11:12 AM 
Thanks all for the information. My July 4 Holidays will be very busy with the rail work but fun, then. 
If you are OK with black letters on a colored background you may want to give this method a try - I have had a great deal of success with it and have signs that have been outside for 7 or 8 years without damage.


Link to Sign Article 

dave


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Dave, 
Very sophisticated technique but doable. Absolutely, I want to try. Thanks.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mymodeltrain on 02 Jul 2013 08:38 AM 
Even if I have those softwares, I still have to paint myself and I found out I am not good in that. Particularly, painting small letters is tough. 

It is never a good idea to paint yourself, I do it all the time and getting the paint off my hands and face and out of my hair is always a problem.

Besides, all the painting for signs is done by the drawing program and the printer.

Lettering is done within the drawing program... MS Paint will do a good job except that it tries to "smooth" the curves by blending and the text often ends up looking dirty due to the way it does it. I often use the text tool to create the text to get the spacing and size and then go back and "correct" the smoothing to get rid of the "dirt" effect. Other drawing programs sometimes do better. MS Word also has some drawing capabilities and can make curved words for fancier signs.

It is usually best to make the drawing way oversized and then shrink it in the print routine.

It is best to use a color Laser printer but a color ink jet will do if you coat the resulting sign with a clear coat of UV protectant. (Ink jet tends to fade and being water based the ink will run in moisture.)

You then paste the paper to the side of a building or onto the board of a billboard on the layout.

Some people print on water-slide decal paper (available on the web several places) or onto sticky vinyl.

If you list what equipment you have available and what software you are have and/or are somewhat comfortable working with, I am sure people here can help you get started.

Even if you don't have a printer, you can copy the files to a USB memory stick or a CD/DVD and take it to a copy shop (like Kinko's) or office supply store that has copy facilities (like Staples) and have them print the result for you. If you want to print on decals or vinyl you might have to supply your own paper.


Here are a couple of signs I did for buildings (not that I have buildings to put them on yet!)










(You may need to read them out loud to get the jokes.)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Papilio ink jet vinyl is good for outdoor signs. I designed up my own and printed them on my ink jet(they also have laser paper). Spray it with some UV and they hold up well outside for several years. You just cut them out and peel off the backing. I adhere them to plastic, then attach them to the building.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't run these cars in the rain. I am just showing what can be done with ordinary Word and clip art. The masters were printed on thin card stock at FedEx/Kinkos. I used ordinary rubber cement to mount them to the cars. It allowed me to have some unique private owner cars for my fantasy railroad, which is set into the Fourth Age of Middle Earth. 


















Just for ideas,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

The eye care sign and the Lawyers signs are very good, but should have come with a warning!!
"DO NOT READ OUT LOUD WHILE READING FROM YOUR LAPTOP WITH A HOT CUP OF TEA IN YOUR HAND"
I've no doubt we'll see a sign for that soon.Love the humour.
Cheers.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Dave, 
I just tried your technique, it works amazingly well. I enjoyed learning this skill. Actually, black and white signs have good contrast. As Semper Vaporo mentioned above, I found out that painting small letters by hand is just impossible. Thanks for sharing us your experience.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mymodeltrain on 02 Jul 2013 04:04 PM 
Dave, 
I just tried your technique, it works amazingly well. I enjoyed learning this skill. Actually, black and white signs have good contrast. As Semper Vaporo mentioned above, I found out that painting small letters by hand is just impossible. Thanks for sharing us your experience. 

That is good to hear - happy that you found a useable method! Hope they last outside as long as mine have.

Enjoy!

dave


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

You can get metal or wood signs made up from:

http://www.samswebstore.com/hobbies--crafts.html 

If you need something that is not already in his inventory, then email him with your idea.

I've been dealing with him now for several years and am a happy customer. 

Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

You might also contact Del Tapporo at G Scale Graphics. He works with vinyl and can laminate colored text over colored background. Very durable outdoors. 

Larry


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

A minor point - 

Inkjet ink isn't water-based as mentioned above. It's glycol based, but water soluble. Not sure it matters in the least, but I thought I'd be Mr. Picky. 

More helpful, I think - 

If you're trying to apply sticky signage onto a non-pourous material such as plastic, apply a thin coat of soapy water first. Then you can put the signage onto the plastic surface and slide it around until you have it just the way you want. Then just wait for the water to dry. This technique is good for virtually anything sticky, all the way up to big stuff you stick on your kid's bedroom wall. 

Most such sticky appliques (I think how you spell app-lee-kay) have instruction to NOT do this, but it's work great and I've never seen any product that would be harmed by a little bit of soapy water. (I learned this trick decades ago from a friend who made a lot of $$$ with a line of vinyl applique wall decorations.) 

JackM


----------



## signdepotatx (Dec 5, 2014)

You can custom design basically anything with our sign design tool.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for. Learn CAD draw out your own design and get a local trophy shop to laser them out. I make all my own out
of exterior acrylic. I have had signs that have been out 7 years, and still looks very sharp. I put several signs on buildings, they really add to any structure.
Dennis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nevermind the signs, Dennis, that stonework's awesome! Magic Sculpt? 

Re: Dave Bodnar's reverse printing technique, you can buy transparent ink-jet sheets and run them through your inkjet printer. I'd still stick to just printing black and painting the colors as per Dave's technique, as inkjet colors fade. The blacks tend to hold up rather well. 

Later,

K


----------

